# Monsoon RS400 where to buy..?!help



## chineseTreedragon (May 2, 2011)

Can somebody maybe help me please where i can buy a Monsoon RS400 in the uk ?! What a fantastic piece of a equiment !:flrt: i bet my lizards will love it ..But i have found one in the uk and he wants like 200£ ;/:gasp:

Thank yous


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

beginning of july, if they don't delay the release over here again!!!. after one myself :2thumb:


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

They will be distributed by Welcome so maybe e-mail them and ask.
Surrey Reptiles will likely stock them too and will probably be very cheap. There is a thread for them somewhere you could pop in there and ask the shop directly.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We will be doing them soon as available for around £98.00


----------



## chineseTreedragon (May 2, 2011)

Thank you guys . Cant wait !:2thumb:


----------

